# Alternative Icloud  ?



## tijen (12 Octobre 2018)

bonjour,

Ayant plusieur ordinateur, j'aimerais trouver une alternative a iCloud drive car celui ci ne marche pas du tout sur windows...

ca fait maintenant 1 semaine qu'il synchronise, il en est à vous savez quoi? 400mo!? sur 140 go, alor que sur osx tout ce passe bien ...

en bref je veux abandonner iCloud, car meme sur mac quand je coche bureau+document, et que je veux enregistrer un document sur le bureau ou document il n'apparais pas tout de suite... ce qui peut etre tres enervant... des fois je dois meme redémarrer pour voir le document en question...

en faite apple s'en branle de windows... meme pour les utilisateur qui paye leur abonnement iCloud au mois pour un service qui ne marche pas ...
ils devraient arrêter de faire miroiter iCloud pour windows et donner de faux espoirs...
bref

que conseillez vous comme alternative aussi bien intégré sur mac que sur windows?

j'aimerais juste partager mon dossier document sur l'ensemble de mes ordi (2 pc windows, 2 mac) et qui soit toujours synchronisé sur l'ensemble des machines.

j'ai cru lire que one drive de microsoft était un des meilleurs ?

et google? dropbox ?

merci pour vos éclaircissement.


----------



## tijen (14 Octobre 2018)

Je suis finalement passer sur One drive... ca marche nickel... il ma fallu une aprem pour upload et download (120go) 
les modification sont quasiment instantanè sur tout les pc/mac de la tuerie.
marche nickel sur mojave.

8€ les 1024go

pour une fois je remercie microsoft !


----------



## Franz59 (15 Octobre 2018)

PCloud !
Larges espaces au choix, synchro nickel, cryptage à volonté, multiplateformes
On peut, pour pas trop cher, acheter de l'espace à vie... (2 To pour ± 400 €)
NB: pub gratuite, je suis équipé depuis 4 mois, que du bonheur


----------



## tijen (15 Octobre 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> PCloud !
> Larges espaces au choix, synchro nickel, cryptage à volonté, multiplateformes
> On peut, pour pas trop cher, acheter de l'espace à vie... (2 To pour ± 400 €)
> NB: pub gratuite, je suis équipé depuis 4 mois, que du bonheur


cool je vais tester ca tu sais pas si il gere les symlinks ?


----------



## Franz59 (16 Octobre 2018)

tijen a dit:


> cool je vais tester ca tu sais pas si il gere les symlinks ?


Aucune idée. Késako symlinks ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

tijen a dit:


> ...
> en faite apple s'en branle de windows... meme pour les utilisateur qui paye leur abonnement iCloud au mois pour un service qui ne marche pas ...
> .


C'est surtout qu'Apple fournit ce service de synchronisation gratuitement et ne garantit nulle part son bon fonctionnement. 

Ce qu'on paye c'est juste un volume de données sur les serveurs de la Pomme quand les 5 Go de base, gratuits, ne sont pas suffisants.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2018)

Dropbox fonctionne très bien. Je l'utilise sur tous mes systèmes sans problèmes.

Si tu es joueur, tu peux aussi créer toi-même ton espace de stockage avec OwnCloud, soit chez toi, soit chez un hébergeur.


----------



## tijen (3 Novembre 2018)

yes j'ai bien benchmarké Bompi mais Dropbox c'est chere quand meme ....
j'ai deux compte premium sur One drive et Pcloud pour un moi (pour tester), je suis entrain de tester Pcloud, et le fait de sync tout les dossier que l'on veux ca change extrêmement la vie ... à voir apres si dans la rapidité de synchronisation des fichier il est aussi efficace que One drive.

en tout cas ce qui est cool dans Pcloud c'est que contrairement a Microsoft le drive ne se fait pas scanè et il enlevent aucun fichier ( contraireme,nt a microsoft qui s'opte le droit de supprimer des fichier "non conforme" sachant sur chez les GAFAM on est scanè donc attention a vos fichier pirate et votre intimitè...

sinon si je le trouve performant je vais surement opter pour le prenium lifetime de 2to à 350€ je sais pas si c'est une bonne strateigie sachant que les offres évoluent constamment ... vous en pensez quoi ?

autre chose la fonction qui permet au client d'uploader des fichier sur mon Pcloud  ainsi que de vois précisément combien de vue ou combien de fois le fichier a ètè telecharger c'est tout juste fabuleux !!!

je vous dis dans la semaine ce que j'en pense ..


----------



## PHILBX (23 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour

offre Black Friday pCloud
500GB   LifeTime a 122,5€

À l’occasion du 14 juillet, cet éditeur vous propose 30 % de réduction sur ses offres Lifetime (à vie). Vous pouvez par conséquent avoir 500 Go d’espace de stockage pour 122,5 € ou mieux encore, 2 To pour 245 €.

une super offre à l’occasion du Black Friday. Envie d’un espace de stockage dans le nuage ? Ces deux offres ne peuvent que vous séduire.

La première met à votre disposition un disque dur en ligne d’une capacité de 500 Go pour 122,5 €. Comme si vous achetiez un disque dur dans le commerce, vous n’avez plus jamais rien à payer pour continuer à bénéficier de cet espace de stockage. Précisons qu’il s’agit d’une réduction de 75 % sur le tarif habituel.

30%  ou  75%  les 500GB sont toujours a 122,5€  sont tres forts 


ça vaut toujours le coup pCloud ?
pour un usage iMac   iPhone 6  iPad Air 2


----------



## PHILBX (25 Novembre 2018)

Je me répond
bon,  j'ai cedé au consumérisme du Black Friday, 500GB
ça a l'air pas mal, et assez rapide


----------

